# Engine Code



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

The engine code on my 14 R line is CPP what generation motor do I have? I did a search and could not find anything that provided this info.


----------



## DirtyDubbs (Mar 7, 2009)

gen 3 tsi I believe. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you. It's definitely the TSI I am starting to look at upgrades and without knowing which generation I have makes it imposible to order.



AGLI2NV said:


> gen 3 tsi I believe.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vwauditek25 (Aug 6, 2004)

turbokirby said:


> Thank you. It's definitely the TSI I am starting to look at upgrades and without knowing which generation I have makes it imposible to order.


Absolutely gen3 tsi........upgrades are endless


Volkswagen of Crystal Lake
VW Master technician 
Authorized Unitronic dealer 
13 CC and 15 Jetta Sport


----------



## turbokirby (Sep 5, 2014)

Thank you



vwauditek25 said:


> Absolutely gen3 tsi........upgrades are endless
> 
> 
> Volkswagen of Crystal Lake
> ...


----------



## Daktuh52 (Jan 7, 2017)

*Engine code on 2014 Beetle R Line convertible*

Hi - I have the same model / year as you... and I have been trying to find out the production date of the engine. I am doing this because I recently received the VW timing chain tensioner recall notice on my car and I am trying to ascertain the production date of the motor (not the car) to give me an idea of how likely my engine is to have the older problematic tensioner. I have read online - and it might be incorrect - that motors built after Jan 2014 do not have the problem. Have you figured out when your engine was built?
The only engine identifier that I have found is on the side of the engine near the oil dipstick. The motor number was CPP 104840, but nobody has been able to decipher. My car manufacture date was 05/14.
Thanks


----------

